# Commercial Bidding Contracts?



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

just trying to get a feel for what everyone is doing... when you guys submit a bid do guys consider the bid/proposal your contract, or do you have a seperate contract with breakdown of everything? Not nessesarily looking for examples of contracts or proposals, mine have been done up by a lawyer - however i am just curious as my contract covers alot of ground thus making it rather large. (some changes have been made and need to be revised) but overall just curious how everyone else is doing it.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Bid sheet is a single page for me. If they accept the pricing on the bid then they sign the seperate contract.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I would keep it simple for the quote, then have them sign your contract like said above. I try to give the quote in person, then if needed email/fax the contract and have them email/fax the signature page back to me.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Bid sheet is a single page for me. If they accept the pricing on the bid then they sign the seperate contract.





JMHConstruction said:


> I would keep it simple for the quote, then have them sign your contract like said above. I try to give the quote in person, then if needed email/fax the contract and have them email/fax the signature page back to me.


my bid sheet is single page as well, however i've run into an issue where 2 people do not want to sign the contract portion - they had assumed the bid sheet was my contract - and their previous snow removal company never had them sign a contract. i told them the contract is in place to protect not only myself but them as well and it is detailed specifically to the agreement we had reached. however they wouldn't even read it... im just curious on what everyone else is doing, without a signature i wont do the work.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

alcl1 said:


> my bid sheet is single page as well, however i've run into an issue where 2 people do not want to sign the contract portion - they had assumed the bid sheet was my contract - and their previous snow removal company never had them sign a contract. i told them the contract is in place to protect not only myself but them as well and it is detailed specifically to the agreement we had reached. however they wouldn't even read it... im just curious on what everyone else is doing, without a signature i wont do the work.


Same, if they don't want to do a contract, don't perform the work. Or tell them cash only, paid before each time you plow, and that contracted customers have priority and are on the route. They will get hit once all contracted customers are taken care of.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Same, if they don't want to do a contract, don't perform the work. Or tell them cash only, paid before each time you plow, and that contracted customers have priority and are on the route. They will get hit once all contracted customers are taken care of.


Have you run into an issue with the overall "length" of ur contract? mine is roughly about 5 pages but theres alot to cover.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Haven't had anyone say anything about mine. Mine is 8 but I made it larger print so people could actually read it. If it was standard size print it would probably be around 5-6 as well.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I guess you could always submit your contract with the bid sheet as the cover sheet lol.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mine is 6 pages for snow, that my lawyer wrote up. They either sign it or I walk.


----------

